# How high can you fly? AIDA64 memory bandwidth competition



## storm-chaser (Oct 28, 2020)

Last year we had a similar AIDA64 competition entitled "How low can you go?" which focused purely on memory latency. This time around we are focusing on bandwidth, so I wanted the catch phrase to follow in a similar vein.

I know there is a thread for AIDA64 scores, but I thought generating some local competition here would be a little more fun and entertaining than just submitting a score for the database. We are looking at bandwidth only, so it's not the same game.

Rules of Engagement:
-*Latency is out the window* - The ONLY benchmark(s) we will be looking at here will be your memory read, write and copy speeds
-Emphasis is on dual channel mode. Overall champion will be determined by averaging your three results (r/w/c). *So the rig with the highest memory bandwidth average in a dual channel configuration wins the overall title.
-Recommend you make a good run with dual channel, and then add memory if you want to compete in the other categories with more channels*
-The leaderboard ranking Results will be listed from highest to lowest in terms of bandwidth, but each user will have a data point for placings in their class.
-*Run the AIDA64 Cache and Memory Benchmark.* It takes but a minute! Please include a snip of your result and post it here
-Competition will run until noon on *January 1st, 2021*
-Please include a CPU z screenshot as well (see below for layout)
-Multiple admissions and hardware changes are allowed
-Multiple rigs are allowed
-This is an unlimited competition, meaning there are no restrictions on hardware
-Full version of AIDA64 preferred. *Please PM me* if you are using the AIDA64 demo version for specifics on how to get the proper data points

*I will get started with my 9600KF rig as an example to follow in terms of layout:
Please use this layout with your submission.*





I have color coded the results for easy comparisons.
*Red =  Team AMD*
*Blue = Team Intel*

Anything in bold is notable...

Leaderboard Updated 12-29
6:30PM


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 28, 2020)

What about dual, quad, hexa, octa etc. channel setups?

Dual channel will have no chance vs quad.


----------



## storm-chaser (Oct 28, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> What about dual, quad, hexa, octa etc. channel setups?
> 
> Dual channel will have no chance vs quad.


Okay, good point.

Not sure the best way around this. Perhaps we can have winners in all those categories, but that might make the competition too fragmented if we are keeping track of too much data.

Any suggestions here? 

I still think the rig with the most bandwidth should win the competition but we want to make it competitive for ALL participants if at all possible...


----------



## Deleted member 194470 (Oct 28, 2020)

So you have to buy aida64 to do this test?  It does not seem like a good test then.  I downloaded the trial version but it doesn't show all the results, some say "trial version"


----------



## storm-chaser (Oct 28, 2020)

masemase said:


> So you have to buy aida64 to do this test?  It does not seem like a good test then.  I downloaded the trial version but it doesn't show all the results, some say "trial version"


It sucks. But if you run it enough times you might get all the data that I will need. Try running it a couple times and see if the other stats come through. Alternatively, you could try running the memory read / write and Copy tests manually by going to the benchmark menu: In this case, you may have do the same and run them a few times each to get all the data for the leaderboard. I have another fix and I will PM you later about that.


----------



## Deleted member 194470 (Oct 28, 2020)

Ok nice loophole it worked.  I know I am not going to win anyway lol.


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 28, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> I still think the rig with the most bandwidth should win the competition but we want to make it competitive for ALL participants if at all possible...


That will make it the least competitive IMO as when you start getting quad/octa channel results, normal everyday dual channel results will be obsolete in comparison, I mean if it's just the fastest then it just depends who has the most money to throw at a rig/memory etc


----------



## storm-chaser (Oct 28, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> That will make it the least competitive IMO as when you start getting quad/octa channel results, normal everyday dual channel results will be obsolete in comparison, I mean if it's just the fastest then it just depends who has the most money to throw at a rig/memory etc


Right, I get that. Still trying to figure out a viable way for everyone to compete and have fun.

I think we will have leaders in:

dual channel
quad channel
hexa channel 
Octa channel 

Maybe this will be a good compromise. All that being said, it's not uncommon for the drag car with the most money behind it to win the race. so I see no problem with having the overall win go to the highest bandwidth rig, regardless of how expensive or how many memory channels it has.  

Results will still be listed from highest to lowest bandwidth, but each user will have a data point for placings in their class. 

Sound good to everyone?


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 28, 2020)

Making a class for each is a good idea. 

What I would suggest is: Put the focus on dual channel results. 

As in, the price will be given to the best dual channel average. Everyone can compete in that class, if you run quad channel just take some RAM out. And if quad channel architectures suffers from going dual, the better. Means you can't just buy the first place with an expensive rig you happen to have sit somewhere.


----------



## storm-chaser (Oct 28, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> Making a class for each is a good idea.
> 
> What I would suggest is: Put the focus on dual channel results.
> 
> As in, the price will be given to the best dual channel average. Everyone can compete in that class, if you run quad channel just take some RAM out. And if quad channel architectures suffers from going dual, the better. Means you can't just buy the first place with an expensive rig you happen to have sit somewhere.


Okay, sounds good to me --- I see what you are saying. We will keep the focus on dual channel, and the best prize, the DDR4 Trident Z memory kit will go to the first place winner in that category. The other categories will get prizes as well, but the competition as a whole, will put emphasis on the dual channel ranking as your primary placing. 

Okay guys, *we are ready to begin. *
Should be a fun and healthy COVID activity 
Lets just hope we get enough interest here to make this viable.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Oct 29, 2020)

ddr4 4700 and above will beat me. Can't get this dual rank kit more than 4600.


----------



## storm-chaser (Oct 29, 2020)

Quick Update. I added the three submissions we have so far and created this leaderboard below. It's just beta right now, so let me know if you think I should add/change anything before proceeding. FYI this leaderboard will be posted up at the top, I just have to get a mod to unlock the first post so I can edit it.


----------



## jesdals (Oct 29, 2020)

You should make sure you run the same version of the software, did a trial run of the latest edition:



The test still seems to favour boost clocks so you would proberly get best scores after fresh boot with low temps on cpu

Btw nice that you can see most of the settings



You can get the values as shown on the trial version by running the individual menues 










If you want your best score on a Ryzen 3000 cpu try to set a fixed cpu OC and you will proberly see the highst score due to Aida64 favors cpu speed


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 29, 2020)

I am sure I am not going to win but for the sake of good sportsmanship and to fill this info-data base I will post my results:





Xeon 2650 V2 8c/16t (OC)3,4Ghz(all cores)-turbo boost 3,85Ghz
Memory Kingston Hyper blue (OC)1510Mhz(1333M)hz quad Channel/timings 9-9-9-30 CR2


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Oct 29, 2020)

Come on guys. Aida64 is only $1.5 on ebay.


----------



## jesdals (Oct 29, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Come on guys. Aida64 is only $1.5 on ebay.


I am dirt cheap and saveing the money for a 5950x and a 6900xt come december...


----------



## Nero1024 (Oct 29, 2020)

I think you should limit RAM frequency for this competition or else, whoever has most expensive rig will win by default


----------



## Dinnercore (Oct 29, 2020)

Nero1024 said:


> I think you should limit RAM frequency for this competition or else, whoever has most expensive rig will win by default



How would that change a thing about expensive RAM? You can still buy better timings then. It would change nothing. I think just limiting to dual channel is fine. And after all, this is an OC oriented competition I think. So you need some factor to be tweaked for competitions sake. 

You can find cheap B-Die and OC it, like my Viper Steel:
This is at just below 1.50V for daily. A 32GB 4000 CL15 kit was 600$ by the time I bought these for 200$.




Just as a comparison for quad-channel, I don't want to participate.


----------



## mb194dc (Oct 29, 2020)

Wont' do better with dual 2667 ram I think... Can't quite make it to 40 multiplier and complete the bench. Crash every time no matter what SOC or core voltage I'm using. Memory bandwidth in Aida scales with clock speed when using version of ryzen master I have. Never figured out why, OC in the bios doesn't produce the same results.





CPU Queen:


----------



## Nero1024 (Oct 29, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> How would that change a thing about expensive RAM? You can still buy better timings then. It would change nothing. I think just limiting to dual channel is fine. And after all, this is an OC oriented competition I think. So you need some factor to be tweaked for competitions sake.
> 
> You can find cheap B-Die and OC it, like my Viper Steel:
> This is at just below 1.50V for daily. A 32GB 4000 CL15 kit was 600$ by the time I bought these for 200$.
> ...



Anyway. I am pretty sure this competition is not fair. If you know you can't beat the top results with your rig, it's pretty much pointless to even do the test.



storm-chaser said:


> I have the leaderboard template ready to go, so if we get enough interest, I will post up a leaderboard. I know there is a thread for AIDA64 scores, but I thought generating some local competition here would be a little more fun and entertaining than just submitting a score for the database. We are looking at bandwidth only, so it's not the same game.
> 
> Rules of Engagement:
> -*Latency is out the window* - The ONLY benchmark(s) we will be looking at here will be your memory read, write and copy speeds
> ...



If you want to make it fair, it's better to just use some kind of random name picker in the internet containing everyone who leaves a message on this topic


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 29, 2020)

Nero1024 said:


> Anyway. I am pretty sure this competition is not fair. If you know you can't beat the top results with your rig, it's pretty much pointless to even do the test.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to make it fair, it's better to just use some kind of random name picker in the internet containing everyone who leaves a message on this topic



No OC competition is fair if you do not have good hardware to run in it. Sorry to be this blunt, but I do not see a need to keep complaining. Either enter with your best results and hope, or move on.


----------



## storm-chaser (Oct 29, 2020)

Here is my z820 dual processor rig to throw into the mix. AIDA64 incorrectly identifies my CPU as the E5 2667 v2, which is a retail chip. In reality I have the OEM equivalent, the nearly identical E5-2673 v2. Same except the OEM processor is slightly more voltage efficient. And comes with a substantially lower TDP than it's retail counterpart.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 30, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> Any reason my posts were deleted?





Nero1024 said:


> Same for my message. Power abuse. I guess reasoning is not allowed on these forums. Mod decides what is right and what is wrong. Kinda dictator mindset



This is a thread posted by a member to record scores for which they're giving out a prize. It's not a thread for bitching about the OC scene, the unfairness of cost, or anything else in that domain. Threads are created for purposes and those purposes are not met by off-topic comments. Posting in a forum is always subject to mod scrutiny and where mods see errant posts, or posts that do not contribute to the purpose of the thread, they can and often will, be removed.


----------



## LiquidTrance (Oct 30, 2020)

HI,
I would like to participate, however, I don't expect to win.  But If i do win the dual channel contest, please pass the prize along to the runner up since I don't have a need for the ramkit since i'm on 4 sticks.  Just want to participate for fun ^^.
With that said, I share with everyone the highest frequency I could stabilize on 4x8GB.
Overclocking the GSKILL F4-4000C17Q-32GTZR ramkit(4x8gb) to 4257MHz with the same xmp primary timings.


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 30, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> This is a thread posted by a member to record scores for which they're giving out a prize. It's not a thread for bitching about the OC scene, the unfairness of cost, or anything else in that domain. Threads are created for purposes and those purposes are not met by off-topic comments. Posting in a forum is always subject to mod scrutiny and where mods see errant posts, or posts that do not contribute to the purpose of the thread, they can and often will, be removed.



PMed.


----------



## storm-chaser (Oct 31, 2020)

jesdals said:


> I am dirt cheap and saveing the money for a 5950x and a 6900xt come december...


Yes I have the 6900 XT is in my sights as well... can't wait.

Here is my retro 960T Phenom II gaming rig. 

Well.... It looks like I will be competing against myself in this comp! lol


----------



## johnspack (Oct 31, 2020)

Not entering...  no point.  But should show what to expect from 1866 ram in quad channel.  Aida doesn't show a lot of detail because I'm running it under linux...


----------



## storm-chaser (Oct 31, 2020)

johnspack said:


> Not entering...  no point.  But should show what to expect from 1866 ram in quad channel.  Aida doesn't show a lot of detail because I'm running it under linux...


And see my result above for what you can expect from 1866MHz memory in an octal channel configuration (post #22), if you haven't already. 

What Ivy Bridge chip are you running in this rig?


----------



## johnspack (Oct 31, 2020)

It's a xeon 1680 v2.  8 core,  16 thread.
Oh,  and cpu at 4.4ghz all core.


----------



## purecain (Oct 31, 2020)

Lost my aida64 Extreme licence... Wheres the best place to download it from????


----------



## storm-chaser (Oct 31, 2020)

purecain said:


> Lost my aida64 Extreme licence... Wheres the best place to download it from????








						Downloads | AIDA64
					

Here you can download a free 30-day trial of AIDA64 Extreme and AIDA64 Engineer. During the trial period AIDA64 may offer limited functionality, and may not display all data on the information and benchmark result pages. If you want to evaluate AIDA64 Network Audit or AIDA64 Business, request a...



					www.aida64.com
				






LiquidTrance said:


> How does rewarding the winner of a category who likely already has top end hardware with a prize of lower quality hardware grow the OC scene?  This isn't about demanding a better prize.  But the winners by statistic will likely have the best hardware in their category already.  Give the prize out to someone who needs it ^^.  Someone earlier in the thread put out a raffle idea, gives chance to people who actually need new hardware that aren't already running topspec in their system.  I don't need it or want, it's just a suggestion.  It's VERY generous of you to run your own competition and provide your own prize.


Thanks. Part of the reason I am providing the free prizes is to spur more competition. Seems as of late these overclock forums aren't really getting as much traffic at the moment due to life challenges and dealing with larger issues such as the global pandemic. So I am in part trying to get more competition by offering a decent return on your efforts. So far that does not appear to be working lol.

Yeah it's more for a keep sake than anything. Symbolic of a win. Generally speaking it would be rare for a competition to reward the losers. That would be paradoxical. For example, a drag racing event typically pays out to the winner not the loser. Same thing here. *Yes, the best in the business typically reap the rewards of winning*, and this comp is no exception. I can start a slow-mo leaderboard and we can figure out an award for the slowest rig such as a Cyrix 686 150MHz CPU or something similar.

If people with slow machines need better memory or SSD they can PM me and I will hook them up with a good deal as a fellow forum member.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 1, 2020)

johnspack said:


> It's a xeon 1680 v2.  8 core,  16 thread.
> Oh,  and cpu at 4.4ghz all core.



Nearly identical to my E5 2673 v2 in boost clocks. Plus, unlocked multi is always a good thing. 
But now you've peaked my interest. I'm going to order a 1680 v2 next week to test in my z820 rig. 

Too bad I can't run two of them, as the 1680 v2 is single processor capable only. It will also cut my 8 channel memory bandwidth in half. 
I will be using throttlestop to OC since the z820 BIOS does not have that capability.


----------



## delshay (Nov 1, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Come on guys. Aida64 is only $1.5 on ebay.



Now I feel like an idiot. Was not aware of this. Paid full price for three years on AIDA64 website. Oh well.


----------



## steevebacon (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## hotokers (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## storm-chaser (Dec 22, 2020)

I know this comp is dated, but it appears like we have been getting increased traction / member interest over the past few days and weeks, so if I can find the original excel leaderboard template, I will work to bring that current. NO guarantees though.

@hotokers
Very impressive result! That takes you right to the top of the list. Definitely a powerhouse you've got there... is it a high end workstation or server?


----------



## hotokers (Dec 22, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Very impressive result! That takes you right to the top of the list. Definitely a powerhouse you've got there... is it a high end workstation or server?


Thank you! It's a high end WS


----------



## storm-chaser (Dec 22, 2020)

So we are in luck. I was able to find the original leaderboard and just updated everything to bring it current. So we still have a little over a week here where people can still compete in this, and we can extend the deadline later if we get enough interest.

Leaderboard will always be updated and posted on page one (as I just did). So by all means people, get your subs in! There is still competition to be had!


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 22, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> So we are in luck. I was able to find the original leaderboard and just updated everything to bring it current. So we still have a little over a week here where people can still compete in this, and we can extend the deadline later if we get enough interest.
> 
> Leaderboard will always be updated and posted on page one (as I just did). So by all means people, get your subs in! There is still competition to be had!



Well, if you put it like that, then I can't help joining in the interest of generating interest 

I'm not buying a Ballistix kit just for this competition, but if anyone else has a Renoir APU you may be able to top that #1 result if you take Micron Rev.B to 5400 or so, even if 2:1, since Renoir may be able to make up enough R/W to compensate for Copy at high enough speed.

And if you get lucky with Rev.B (especially the 8GB sticks with half-capacity 16Gb ICs), you may not have to shell out nearly as much money as top B-die.


----------



## storm-chaser (Dec 23, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Well, if you put it like that, then I can't help joining in the interest of generating interest
> 
> I'm not buying a Ballistix kit just for this competition, but if anyone else has a Renoir APU you may be able to top that #1 result if you take Micron Rev.B to 5400 or so, even if 2:1, since Renoir may be able to make up enough R/W to compensate for Copy at high enough speed.
> 
> ...


Looking good! That puts you in second place overall for dual channel kits. (leaderboard updated)

I don't have any experience working with that specific processor, the Ryzen 5 PRO 4650G, but it looks like whatever you have there is making decent improvements over the earlier zen stuff, which has an average memory latency of about 70 ns.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 23, 2020)

Just messin around..


----------



## storm-chaser (Dec 29, 2020)

*leaderboard updated


----------



## blackxx (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi all, here my result


----------



## Block10 (Jan 9, 2021)

Good afternoon, I leave my results in Aida64. Cheers!


----------



## harm9963 (Jan 9, 2021)

Still working with new 5821 BETA  BIOS Asus X470 Prime Pro ,  hardware error is fixed !


----------



## freeagent (Jan 10, 2021)

I managed to get a little better.. I did have a slightly better run but didn't save it, and couldn't replicate it so it never happened


----------



## storm-chaser (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks guys. Im in the process of moving from my  apartment to my house up in Saranac Lake, so I may not be able to update the board for next week or so. just FYI


----------



## paum (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## glnn_23 (Apr 8, 2021)

Using a Ryzen 5 Pro 4650G


----------



## jesdals (Apr 8, 2021)

Why isnt latency better on the 4650G at that speed?


----------

